# Topics > Robotics >  When robots and humans are almost half, how can we resolve the conflict with them?

## qiouxdoll

As a companion to life, the feelings of robots are always the most important. But with the development of artificial intelligence technology, robots have their own consciousness, but it is followed by social panic from them.
At present, AI *sex dolls* still rely on human serial code, and everything under their control is still under control. The demand for goods is still subject to the user's ideas.

----------

